# Line???



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ive lost a couple fish at the boat using fire line 6/14. Im using a 7ft ugly stisk with alot of action and like the line because of the hang-ups in rocks and such. NO RETIE!  I lose alot of bigger fish on the head shake  Should I switch back to mono? Any help would be


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fireline has no stretch and the hooks are probably tearing free. Try using a short section of mono leader, but there is the retie problem when you run into snags, or try loosening the drag a bit so it can slip alittle when they shake thier head. Back reeling also will help. Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Looks like its back to mono! I like the stren 10lb but it isnt heavy enough for the 1/4 oz jig. The 12lb has to much memory. Maybe Ill put some on a bait caster. Ill try the leader thing on the fire-line. It might be helpful for trollin being I use the 6/14 for it also.Thanks again! :B


----------



## kingfisher (Nov 29, 2004)

if you use a regular fishing knot like the trilene knot, it will slip sometimes. Use the arbor knot and you get 100% knot strength. There's plenty of online places to find how to tie it. good luck


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I tie a palomar knot with braids and I never have knot failure with that one either.

I am not clear on whether you are losing the fish to line breakage or throwing the hook. If it is line breakage then I believe the suggestions for changing the knot are on the right track. If they are throwing the hook then that is one of the drawbacks to braids. I love braids but I have to say that I have lost many more fish after the hookup than I did with mono. But for me the tradeoff is that I am hooking more fish to start with. I agree that you should consider a leader of mono or flouro. This will help absorb the energy of the fish and reduce the number shakeoffs. It sounds like your rod choice is good with a fast action. I had a couple of stiff slow action rods that I put fireline on and I experienced a lot more missed fish.


----------



## fishits (May 26, 2005)

> 100% knot strength.


no knot has 100% line strength
every publication I have ever read rate
the Palomar Knot as the one to keep
you closest to line stenght


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Just a comment on descriptions of rod actions. An Ugly Stick is a slow action , not fast, and a stiff rod is usually a fast action. The terms are to describe the speed at which a rod, when bent while casting, returns to it's straight position, and dampens vibration. Many anglers hear or read these terms without understanding what the rod manufacturers mean by the descriptions.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for setting me straight on that one Jim. I did get that one backwards and I always have to stop and think about it every time. I guess I didnot stop that time.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Jig,
Loosen your drag. If you set the drag like you would for mono, you're setting it too tight for Fireline. 

Joel


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks guys! I switched back to mono and havent lost a good hook set yet. I agree on the drag thing. Hard to get a good hook set though. EXPECUALLY ON THE REEL OR WIND. Im using the trylene knot without any problem but tying. The jigs arent bad but defenetly worth puttin a leader on for trollin. Just a snap will do. Mybe back-trollin will be better for me with it!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I use a Palomar knot that holds fast. Try loosening your drag more this will help with hooks pulling out if that's the case. Aslo, are your hooks sharp?


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I used to lose a few fish at the boat until I learned to keep my rod parallel to the water. If the tip is up high, they can dive & rip loose, with it down, the rod bends and they don't get away.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Im not saying im givin up on fire-line. I too hold my tip down. The only time Ill hook striat up is structure fishin. Trollin and throwing got to keep it low. Ive had alot race to the boat for line and give the head shake. Got to crank like mad! Fire line helps then. :T


----------

